# [sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3] update fail

## Mr.P4T4TE

Salut. 

J'ai laissé tomber une couille dans le potage...

Et j'aurai besoin d'un gros coup de main pour allé la chercher !

Suite à l'installation du Humble Indie Bundle j'ai peur d'avoir bidouillé quelques librairies importante  :Sad: 

J'ai essayé ( aller savoir pourquoi ) de copier à coup de cp les librairies présente dans mon dossier jusque dans le dossier /usr/lib64 ( le jeu ne se lance pas et se plaint qu'il ne trouve pas la librairies en question )...

Comme ça ne marchait pas plus j'ai supprimé les mêmes librairies...

A savoir libstdc++, libcc_s.so.1, libopenal.so.1 et libDSL-1.2.so.0

Depuis rien ne va plus ! J'ai essayé de reconstruire les liens vers les librairies avec revdep-rebuild mais ça ne marche pas ( comme indiquer dans mon précédant message ) et impossible de mettre à jour gcc.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3 failed (compile phase):
> 
>  *   emake failed with bootstrap-lean
> ...

 

D'autres ont eu ce problème et on pu le régler en installant libstdc++-v3 mais sur ma gentoo je n'arrive pas a compiler cette bibliothèque "passerelle".

emerge --oneshot sys-libs/libstdc++-v3

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emake failed
> 
>  * ERROR: sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6 failed (compile phase):
> ...

 

Et la parcontre je ne vois pas de message d'erreur.

Je ne sais pas par quel coté prendre le problème. je ne suis même pas sur que cela viennent des librairies supprimées...Last edited by Mr.P4T4TE on Sat Aug 13, 2011 5:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

As-tu suivi le guide de mise à jour : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gcc-upgrading.xml ?

----------

## Mr.P4T4TE

Oui j'ai vu. Cela ne résout pas mon problème. J'ai déjà la version 4.4.6 et c'est l'installation de la 4.5.3 qui pose problème.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gcc-config -c
> 
> x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.6
> ...

 

J'échoue dès la première étape...

----------

## xaviermiller

que donne

```
gcc-config -l
```

?

----------

## xaviermiller

EDIT: tu as probablement cassé ton GCC, comme dit dans le début de ton message.

Tu devras récupérer un binaire de gcc via le "tinderbox" : http://tinderbox.x86.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/amd64/sys-devel/

Tu prends le paquet GCC et tu installes le binaire.

Après cela, recompile gcc et lance un revdep-rebuild

Moralité : ne JAMAIS installer un paquet extérieur ainsi. installe ce qu'il faut dans /usr/local ou /opt.

----------

## Mr.P4T4TE

Merci de ta réponse.

Voila ce que j'ai fait :

cd /

wget http://tinderbox.x86.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/amd64/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.5.tbz2

tar xvf gcc-4.4.5.tbz2

gcc-config x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.5

env-update && source /etc/profile

Je vérifie que le nouveau compilateur binaire est bien celui par défaut :

gcc-config -l

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.5 *

 [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.4.6

 [3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.5.2

emerge gcc

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-devel/gcc-4.5.
> 
>  * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3 failed (compile phase):
> ...

 

Je pense qu'il s'agit d'une erreur de configuration de mon nouveau gcc puisque je ne peut plus rien compiler.

J'ai essayé également ça sans succès :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/fix_libtool_files.sh 4.4.6
> 
> 

 

Est ce que je doit installer d'autres binaires présent sur tinderbox ?

le fichier config.log ne m'apprend pas grand chose hormis ça :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.5/cc1: error while loading shared libraries: libmpfr.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
> 
> 

 

Librairie partagé qui se trouve bien dans /usr/lib64 ( un simlink vers libmpfr.so.4.0.0.0 du même dossier ).Last edited by Mr.P4T4TE on Sat Aug 13, 2011 5:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr.P4T4TE

Résolut !

La librairie mpfr se trouve ici :

http://tinderbox.dev.gentoo.org/default-linux/amd64/dev-libs/

Et ensuite ça roule tout seul !

Merci!

----------

